# Epiphany vs Firefox



## system_serenity (Nov 2, 2009)

I noticed that the Handbook talks about Firefox but I didnt see much on Epiphany ( maybe I haven't look deep enough yet ) I kinda like the very simple browser. Somethings dont seem to be working like customizing the menu bars but I think I like it anyhow. Anybody else using Epiphany and would care to comment?


----------



## Dru (Nov 6, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8152

...Umm ok.  You do know you can install both, or will there be another "vs" thread?


----------

